# Have you kept a Flowerhorn with A. Cichlids??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I was wondering about this because it would be cool to make money selling a mature Flowerhorn, and also just cool to have one. So I was wondering if anyone has ever successfully kept Flowerhorns with Africans because I know that they can survive in some crazy conditions.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

I heard flowerhorns are some BAMF's one tried to take my finger off in the store today


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"Flowerhorns" get pretty big. You would have to factor that into what ever community setup you try. I would not think a Mbuna tank would be a great idea to grow out a Flowerhorn, just too stressful and hard to get protein to the "Flowerhorn"

Why are "Flowerhorns" cool? Just to see if you "hit the lottery" and have one you can sell?


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

noki said:


> "Flowerhorns" get pretty big. You would have to factor that into what ever community setup you try. I would not think a Mbuna tank would be a great idea to grow out a Flowerhorn, just too stressful and hard to get protein to the "Flowerhorn"
> 
> Why are "Flowerhorns" cool? Just to see if you "hit the lottery" and have one you can sell?


Their a really nice and interesting fish is what makes them cool. The money that can be made selling them is a bonus.

Whats gotten your knickers in a twist?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

TheSimster said:


> Whats gotten your knickers in a twist?


For many Flowerhorns and other manmade cichlids are a sore subject.

On topic, I would forego trying to mix the Flowerhorn with Malawians.

If you kept it with mbuna, they will likely kill it through harassment. If you kept it with peacocks it would likely kill the them. If you kept it with the large haplochromines it will probably be killed at some point.

Personally I would only recommend a flowerhorn to be housed alone or with large, robust American cichlids.


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I have labs, socolofi and zebras. The only problem I can see to a flowerhorn would be the zebras.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

why_spyder said:


> Personally I would only recommend a flowerhorn to be housed alone or with large, robust American cichlids.


Agreed...


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

OK, so no Flowerhorn


----------

